# Rainbow Bridge



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

after a slow decline and her having problems getting up the stairs I took her to the vet tonight. We thought her belly bulging even more was due to her liver which has always caused problems. The vet discovered a tumor that was 8-10 in size on her spleen. It was causing her great discomfort in her legs, and her whole abdomen, and was starting to have heart failure. Had it ruptured , it would have been agonizing. The decision was to let her go, not delay the inevitable because our hearts hurt too much , and have it rupture. To have her die that way would be 10 times more painful.
Run and play at the Rainbow Bridge my friend and say hi to Sniff, Missy, and Abby.








I want to thank my dear friends of Wolfwood, Kathy and Judi for being there for me. Your offer to hang on the phone while the end came was generous. In the end I did it "alone" with Suzie on a comforter and the vet on the floor with me. I requested Suzie be given sedative first and they had to give her 2 shots, what a fighter. I wouldn't let them give the Rainbow Solution until I knew she was relaxed. Thank you again Judi and Kathy for letting me call and sob late at night , you two are the best.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dear Doxie,

It's always so difficult to come up with just the right words when a friend suffers from the loss of a beloved pet or family member, and I know she was both to you.

Suzie left this world knowing that you loved her till the end...

May she rest in peace.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> after a slow decline and her having problems getting up the stairs I took her to the vet tonight. We thought her belly bulging even more was due to her live which has always caused problems. The vet discovered a tumor that was 8-10 in size on her spleen. It was causing her great discomfort in her legs, and her whole abdomen, and was starting to have heart failure. Had it ruptured , it would have been agonizing. The decision was to let her go, not delay the inevitable because our hearts hurt too much , and have it rupture. To have her die that way would be 10 times more painful.
> Run and play at the Rainbow Bridge my friend and say hi to Sniff, Missy, and Abby.


I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I must applaud you , however, for thinking about your pet...no friend, and placing the care above your emotions. Did the same thing with my 4 legged Samoyed friend about 5 years ago, had him a long time, he played with my oldest son and welcomed him home with a lick when we brought our son home from the hospital as a baby. hhmmm just thinking about it again...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how painful it is to lose a member of the family.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss. That unselfish willingness to let our beloved friends go when they are ready, even though we may not be, is our greatest responsibility as pet owners and the best gift we can give them, and by lettign her go, you proved how much you love her. She and our Zaire and all the others that were part of the lives of those of us here are probably having a pet rally at the bridge.

Becky ,Sheba, Willow, Louie and I all send hugs and good thoughts your way, and please never second guess yourself- you did the most loving thing that you could have done.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie,
I'm so sorry for the loss of your little baby!! I know that's how you thought of her and can only imagine the sadness it brings you. You were so unselfish and loving to let her go before her condition brought her great pain and suffering.
HUGS!!
Darlene


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

we went down this road not too long ago.
find comfort in knowing that others cry with you on this sad day.
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

No "thanks" needed - that's what friends do. 
I just wish I (and Kathy, and Seeker and Tadger and Koshi) could have all been physically _THERE_!

We certainly were, and still are, with you in spirit.

btw - "_you've got mail_"......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tawnya,

Our hearts go out to you, Rick and Cricket too. having been through this a couple of times, I know what a tough thing this is for you guys. I didn't know Suzie well, but well enough to know she was a good pooch. Hang in there!

Doug


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

So sorry, Doxie. You have our deepest sympathies. Our pets are very dear to us and are with us for only a short time. I'm sure that Suzie knew how much she was loved. She is now free of the pain that gripped her and she is probably smiling down from heaven right now.

As hard as it seemed at the time, you made the right decision. Just remember the good times and all the joy and happiness that Suzie brought into your lives. Then realize that she was just returning the favor.

Mike


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie,
I've been down this road as well, twice. It is not easy, yet it is easier than watching these dear friends suffer.

I sometimes think that we are allowed to be more human with our pets than with other humans.

You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Bob


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Doxie,

I am so sorry to hear about Suzie - the loss of a pet can be so hard, but know that you did do the right thing. Suzie will have lots of Outbackers playmates on the other side of the bridge to take care of her.

Big hugs and kisses to your family - know that we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. Take heart in knowing that she is feeling better.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....oh Tawnya, my heart breaks for you and your family....words don't seem to be enough right now, but we're here for you all.

Take care and know that Sam gave Suzie a big welcome at the bridge and will keep her tail wagging!

Tricia, Gordon, Robert & Jesse


----------

